# Random question - pill issues when I was younger



## Ali_D (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone

I've never actually mentioned this to the doctor (will mention at my clinic results mtg next week) but when I was younger and on the pill I couldn't 'go over' on my pill packet as I'd bleed anyway. I remember asking a doctor at the time and he said something about my womb lining being 'so fertile' it falls away anyway. This makes no sense to me now! My mum reckons she had periods for the first three months she was pregnant (not sure if the two are related!). 

Is this sometime to worry about / investigate further? My initial blood tests at the doctors were fine. 

Appreciate any help and thanks for reading xxx


----------

